# Houston Fly Club PINS Run



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Anyone on this forum part of the Houston Fly Club that’s coming down to run around the National Sea Shore this weekend?


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Did many PINS trips with the Austin Flyfishers when I lived in that area. I was Outings Chairman for the club and started the annual PINS trips.

Those were special outings that I remember well.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

How was it R-Dub?


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

I met the group down around the 30 and introduced myself. They were all great people with an enthusiasm and obsession like mine for throwing a fly. Fishing was slow with tons of small Skips and a few decent trout. One guy tussled with a 40lb Tarp at the Mansfield jetty’s but it shook the hook. I’m personally not a fan of fishing with groups but it was worth it to meet great people and make connections with some Houstonians for when I go up there to visit family.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

@Surffshr did you know about this?


----------

